# 2014 Outback Weights Have Changed????



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

So I just happend to go to Keystone website today to see if the 2014 Outback brochure was available. Still showing 2013 as most recent but the picture on the site shows the new cream/black combo. Then I went to the specs page. Here is where it got interesting. This is for a 323BH.

2014 Specs but site does not state 2014: 
Shipping Weight: 8190 
CCC: *1310*!!!!!! 
Hitch: 975 
Length: 36' 
Height: 10' 11" 
Fresh Water: 53 
Black: 34 
Gray: 68

2013 Specs when clicking on 2013 tab:

SW: 8035
CCC: 965
Hitch: 910
Length: Same
Height: Same
Fresh: 43
Black: 30
Gray: 60

I called Keystone since I have a 2014 323BH to see if possibly I have these specs or the specs for 2013 were wrong and might need updating etc. He confirmed weights that matched up with the 2013 data. I said, I have a 2014 why would that be. I don't know but let me do some digging and call you back. I won't hold my breadth but I am sure going to see what I can uncover. The 2014 specs are a whole lot better all the way around. I said that Keystone would have had to strenghten the frame, axles and suspension to increase the weight capacity or did they realize the current set up could actually handle the higher CCC. This is interesting.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

+ 155 lbs more dry weight
+ 345 lbs more CCC
+ 83.5 lbs (10 gals) more fresh water
+ 33.4 lbs (4 gals) more black water
+ 66.8 lbs (8 gals) more grey water
---------------------------------
= 683.7 lbs added weight

Doesn't add up to me unless they gutted the trailer to make the remainder lighter.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Could be 2014's up to a certain production date have the 2013 specs but ciurrent 2014's have different specs. Mine was produced in July so probably a mid production for a 2014. Lets see if Keystone calls back with any information.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> So I just happend to go to Keystone website today to see if the 2014 Outback brochure was available. Still showing 2013 as most recent but the picture on the site shows the new cream/black combo. Then I went to the specs page. Here is where it got interesting. This is for a 323BH.
> 
> 2014 Specs but site does not state 2014:
> Shipping Weight: 8190
> ...


assuming the same 4400lb axles, let's do a quick analysis.

GVWR= 9165 subtract unloaded tongue weight (975)= 8190 on the axles. So they are still under the fed reg's on axles/tires. Did they do anything to the frame?? or was the frame adequate for more weight to start with??? Only keystone knows and likely won't say.

For many years Outback seemed to have GVWR that were below axle ratings, after subtracting tongue weight axles were well under max load. Seems like now they are pushing up the axle loads closer to axle ratings. (unless the went to 5200lbs axles and LRE tires)

As I mentioned in a previous post on weights, when they went from a 295RE to the 298RE by adding a bedroom slide, the empty weight went up 400lbs, but CCC stayed the same and GVWR went up by 400lbs, from 8600 to 9000. If there were any frame changes they were very minor. carefully looking at both didn't show any differences in the frame.


----------



## PPGFlyer (Oct 17, 2013)

I just bought a 230 RS from Lakeshore. They salesman said the model was changing mid year. So there's like a "version 1" 2014 and a "version 2" 2014. In the case of the 230 RS, the trailer is getting lighter, losing the fiber glass cap, losing the wood trim on the fridge, some minor interior finish changes from what I can see in pics, and is getting a smaller water tank. I'm glad I got one of the last "version 1's"


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='PPGFlyer' date='24 October 2013 - 08:01 PM' timestamp='1382662861' post='474906']
I just bought a 230 RS from Lakeshore. They salesman said the model was changing mid year. So there's like a "version 1" 2014 and a "version 2" 2014. In the case of the 230 RS, the trailer is getting lighter, losing the fiber glass cap, losing the wood trim on the fridge, some minor interior finish changes from what I can see in pics, and is getting a smaller water tank. I'm glad I got one of the last "version 1's"
[/quote

Congrats.A smaller water tank.WOW.That is 1 of the reasons i just about didn't purchase our 280 RS.I added an extra tank to the pickup


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

I emailed a customer service rep at Keystone who helped me a few weeks ago with my first warranty issue. I sent her the 2014 and 2013 specs on the 323BH and asked what had changed in 2014 to allow more CCC as well as a heavier camper. Was curious if they beefed up the axles or frame OR was Keystone being conservative in 2013 with their numbers. Her is the response:

*Here is what I found out, the specs for GVW and Cargo Capacity changed for outback in September. Per the Outback Engineer there were no changes in the structure build KRV was being conservative on the ratings. *

So, it appears our campers can carry more that the stated CCC. Interesting indeed.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> I emailed a customer service rep at Keystone who helped me a few weeks ago with my first warranty issue. I sent her the 2014 and 2013 specs on the 323BH and asked what had changed in 2014 to allow more CCC as well as a heavier camper. Was curious if they beefed up the axles or frame OR was Keystone being conservative in 2013 with their numbers. Her is the response:
> 
> *Here is what I found out, the specs for GVW and Cargo Capacity changed for outback in September. Per the Outback Engineer there were no changes in the structure build KRV was being conservative on the ratings. *
> 
> So, it appears our campers can carry more that the stated CCC. Interesting indeed.


It would be interesting to see if they would send you a new and updated GVWR sticker to replace the one you have if indeed there were no changes.

BTW this somewhat confirms my suspicion when they went to the 298RE from 295RE and while weight went up 400lbs, GVWR also went up 400lbs to 9,000 so CCC stayed the same without any obvious changes to the frame.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> I emailed a customer service rep at Keystone who helped me a few weeks ago with my first warranty issue. I sent her the 2014 and 2013 specs on the 323BH and asked what had changed in 2014 to allow more CCC as well as a heavier camper. Was curious if they beefed up the axles or frame OR was Keystone being conservative in 2013 with their numbers. Her is the response:
> 
> *Here is what I found out, the specs for GVW and Cargo Capacity changed for outback in September. Per the Outback Engineer there were no changes in the structure build KRV was being conservative on the ratings. *
> 
> So, it appears our campers can carry more that the stated CCC. Interesting indeed.


It would be interesting to see if they would send you a new and updated GVWR sticker to replace the one you have if indeed there were no changes.

BTW this somewhat confirms my suspicion when they went to the 298RE from 295RE and while weight went up 400lbs, GVWR also went up 400lbs to 9,000 so CCC stayed the same without any obvious changes to the frame.
[/quote]

I agree. I bet they were trying their best to keep these advertised to sell as 1/2 ton towable and the only way to do that was dumb down the CCC's actual number to keep the GVWR in 1/2 ton towable territory. I for one would love a new sticker but this little bit of research has me breathing much easier that the piddly 965lbs CCC of the 323BH is serverly under stated on the 2013 - to the tune of 500 lbs (8190 - 8035) + (1310-965). This is HUGE and gets me back into the territory I was used to packing and bringing on trips.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not a lawyer, but I think that if anything happens while you are towing the trailer and it can be shown that you exceeded the cargo carrying capacity listed on the DOT sticker, you can be held liable. The insurance company may also deny your claim. Not sure if they would go through all the trouble to prove any of this, but if the damage is significant and you get enough lawyers involved, who knows.

Don't think that things cannot fail, even under normal conditions. I have had my leaf springs break on the road and nearly lost an axle. I also nearly lost the tongue on a trailer, Literally caught it just before catostrophic failure. Trailers were not overloaded in either case. Both issues were fixed under warranty. If any failures like this happen on your trailer and cause a serious accident and it can be shown that you have exceeded the weight limit on your DOT sticker, I am relatively certain that you might need an attorney.

DAN


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw that Holmans had the new 2014 323BH with diamond package in their online inventory. Went through the pictures and came to the sticker. Same tires, wheels and axles as mine but guess what, GCWR went from 9k to 9500. Assuming the frame is the same which the tongue looks the same the 2013 and erly 2014's were underrated. I think I have an extra and much needed 500 lbs. CCC. Very happy with this. Might even add the ladder. All new 2014's have a rear ladder installed.


----------



## Cale (Sep 2, 2013)

Cecilt,

Great info, as I can also breathe easier. I did send you a PM. Shoot me an email.

Cale


----------

